# new member



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello My name is gerry I live in Northern Ireland I am 48yrs old 5ft 6ins I use to train with wieghts about 20yrs ago.You probably think I am mad but have just started back at a local gym and would like to give this bodybuilding a real go what do you think and I no its a way down the line but are there competations for over 40s or the nearly 50s

THANKS ELITE 8)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate. I joined the forum a couple of months ago. At the age of 46 and after six years training I decided I wanted to try for competition. The support since I joined has been fantastic - you couldn't have joined a better site for meeting people who will motivate, educate and inspire you but don't do bullshit either. Welcome on board


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

THANKS SQUATTY

ANY GOOD TIPS FOR BUILDING MUSCLE MASS QUICKLY


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Post up your current stats, what your training programme consists of and most importantly, what your diet/supplementation is like


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome bro. yeah, do what squatty said and you'll get some good advice.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board... my training partner is 58 years old and puts me to shame!!

theres no way to build muscle quickly im afraid!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi i am 34 yr old female. Just joined the site struggling to find my way round can't seem to access chat room. any advise?

Pip


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome elite, never too old for bodybuilding!

Try chat room again I just went on and it works fine.

Splint


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi ya

Miss Fit same problem cannot get into the chatroom can anybody help

elite gerry


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

New to the site and thought I'd say G'day - I am a Pom living in Australia (hence the name). Started hard training 3 months ago weighing in at 246 llbs - am now at 204 and about to ramp up the training with an ultimate 12 week aim of 220 at 8% BF.

My workouts consist of 2 sessions per week - Deads, Squats, Presses and Calf Raises then Chest, Arms, Shoulders and Back.

Supplements - Protein (though this should really just read ESSENTIAL), Metaburn Fat Burners, Xpand Creatine.

I look forward to hearing from you guys and picking up some tips - no photo's as yet - I'm waiting until I have hit my goal.

CMinOZ


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Its good to see u hitting the gym after so long, we will assist u,

all the best

R


----------



## igulp (Oct 30, 2004)

hello mate

glad to see yet another 40something hitting the iron. all the best


----------

